# Core update



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

The Core has been out for a little while now, any updates as far as durability, performance, and what I am mainly interested in is, is it a worthwhile upgrade from my 50mg? Any info would be appreciated, because if it is worth it I will be selling or trading some reels for this one.
Thanks,
Leo


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, it's a worthy upgrade from an MG. The reel is very smooth. It is built very well. The Drag is incredible. MG's are definetley outclassed by the CORE.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

MG outclassed? isn't the numerical name of the "Core" a 100mg?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ledge said:


> MG outclassed? isn't the numerical name of the "Core" a 100mg?


50MG, ScorpionMG.

The CORE supercedes both of them.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Gothca. So it's so good it outclasses itself!


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a core, sweet reel. i also am very found of my green 200bsf curados. depends on what you want to pay. the core is a sweet reel but if you dont fish that much and have other hobies i would try the citica. i plan on getting one, i hear they are like old curados


----------



## rickeylab (May 8, 2006)

core dc?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nope...


----------



## rickeylab (May 8, 2006)

metanium mg DC7 maybe?


----------



## wooman (Feb 26, 2008)

hard to beat the drag on the core


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, so the durability seems to be good on these?


----------



## jerrybarnes13 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Which One*

Calais or Core ? Not the the 4x8 dc


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

So is the core really worth the step up from the 50mg. I have a 100d and the 50mg but wanting something new for my birthday. 
O and what is the difference between the 100mg and the mgfv or something like that if yall know what im talking about


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The MG model is the standard baitcaster model with 6.2:1 gearing. The MGFV is our flipping version of the reel. It has a flipping switch type clutch bar with 7:1 gearing. The MGFV is slightly heavier due to use brass gearing.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Is there a left handed version of the Core yet?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes and its only available in the standard version. There is no FV planned as far as I know. The Core 101MG has been available for about a month or so now.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

I have the left handed Core it is in a class of it own, can't go wrong! Regards Donk


----------



## Capt. Ernest Cisneros (Feb 10, 2005)

I field tested the 100Mg Core in Costa Rica for five days and continue to use it down South (Lower Laguna). And absolutely love the reel. I have a review of the Core on May's issue of Texas Saltwater Fishing Mag.


----------



## TickTackTrout (Apr 11, 2008)

Caught a 40" big ugly with a core and a inshore series II laguna rod on 12lb test. Cranked that bad boy in and only took about 10 mins. That drag is badarse!!!!


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Picked me up a core and this thing is amazing. I have a 50mg and a 100d and this is definattly a step up from those two. Cast very and reels in very smooth. The drag is amazing and is nothing like the 50 mg.


----------



## rumdumb (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a core and an mg. big difference is the lack of bearing supported handles apparently they used bushings in the core. I compared the two side by side and the mg still seems a little smoother (yes both are brand new and never had been used). other than that both are great and would be an excellent choice.


----------



## CC Bug Man (Feb 23, 2008)

While I was standing at the Shimano booth at Roy's Spring Circus I held a core in my very own hands. I am in love. Thanks a lot Lets Go. Previously adequate gear is suddenly "not good enough". OK Shimano. Is there no end to this?

The addiction continues.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The prodcuts will continue to get better and better with improvements in technology. You'll know what I mean come July


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

It was good to meet you CC. I got to put faces to a bunch of 2Coolers at the show.


And it was fun watching the faces of everyone who picked up the Core/Cumara combo off my table. I even had one guy accuse me of removing the gears from the Core because he swore there was no way a rod/reel combo could be that light. 

Not that I expect to see many 2coolers up there, but I'll be at the Wolf Outdoors in Athens, Tx for their Spring show on Fri/Sat. Stop in and say hello if you're up that way.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Great whats this about July ? Bantam1, I just dropped $350 for the core and another $150 for Allstar. When will this madness end?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

All the new prodcuts are introduced at the ICAST show in July.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

The madness wil end when fisherman stop................. ah heck, it'll never end.

Won't be too many more years and you'll be considered a shoemaker if you dont bail out of the boat with 1500.00 worth of rod + reel in your hand. You'll catch the same amount of fish but you'll look good doing it. BTW , I'm as guilty as most of the rest of you.


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

I used the curado 100's forever, now I use the 50mg's cant see using anything else. The only difference that I've heard is the drag system. If thats the only difference i'll stick with my 50's. Not knocking the core i'm sure it's everything they say I just like my 50's.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

twwp said:


> I used the curado 100's forever, now I use the 50mg's cant see using anything else. The only difference that I've heard is the drag system. If thats the only difference i'll stick with my 50's. Not knocking the core i'm sure it's everything they say I just like my 50's.


Ever fished with a reel with HEG? The 50's are a very nice and small reel, but they don't have the HEG gearing. The Chronarch 100B has the HEG and they are a more powerfull then the previous Chronarch's (100A, 100SF & 100MG's). My 100SF doesn't make it out much anymore (which is sad as it is a great reel).

The Core with the HEG gearing is a step above the 50MG's, along with the increased drag pressure (& both weigh about the same 5.9 oz's on the 50MG's and 6.1 oz's on the Core).

Does that mean the 50MG's won't catch fish now that the Core is available? Of course it will still catch fish without the HEG, as it did before the reels with HEG became available.

I for one, enjoy the extra power of the HEG reels.

Rob D.


----------



## chickenbone (Jan 25, 2005)

Has anyone seen where you can get a lefty version around the Houston area?


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

chickenbone said:


> Has anyone seen where you can get a lefty version around the Houston area?


Fishing Tackle Unlimited has them...not sure about Marburger's.


----------

